# A pickup truck made of wood! Wood You?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!

Tortuga.... I think you need this! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1923...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item27ae7ef6ea


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Would you call that a woodie?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think I WOOD call that a Woodie


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

But where WOOD you show off such a fine Woodie?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

If I had a woodie and I think I should, I could show it in a good hood, understood?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, I aint a 'poet' like you other bozos, but I LOVE that car.. C'mon, Trod.. let's put in a few bids on her... Coincedence mebbe but..Ken,the 2cool carpenter, wuz by today and we were chattin' about old classic cars.. Guess this one don't really make the 'classic' category...but it is FINE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Well, I aint a 'poet' like you other bozos, but I LOVE that car.. C'mon, Trod.. *let's put in a few bids on her*... Coincedence mebbe but..Ken,the 2cool carpenter, wuz by today and we were chattin' about old classic cars.. Guess this one don't really make the 'classic' category...but it is FINE !!!! :biggrin:


Ok Jim, it's your turn! I put in a bid for $4000 and although I am the high bidder the reserve has not been met.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love that truck! Serious, just how cool is that?? Now that's thinking outside the box


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If you drive that truck too fast - you might get a thicket.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> If you drive that truck too fast - you might get a thicket.


And if you drive too slow you get termites.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Trod - I can't wait to see you pimp that one out.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Bobby said:


> And if you drive too slow you get termites.


And if you drive it for more than 4 hours.....

Well, drive it some more.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll wait for Trodery to win it and buy it from him a few months later when it gets dirty.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I'll wait for Trodery to win it and buy it from him a few months later when it gets dirty.


LOL....So true!


----------

